# Swivel or no swivel???



## trousertrout (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello all long time muskie and bass fisherman here and I have decided to pursue steelhead this season. BUT I have a simple question that might just come down to personal preference. Im using braided line and a flouro leader. How long of a leader and most importantly swivel or no swivel? Double Uni instead? Does it matter w/swivel in cloudy water? Thanks!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

You are going to get different answers from different people. I've never used braided line for steelies, but I never use swivels. I just think it's easier to tie a double uni knot. I typically use about a 3 foot leader. The swivel doesn't make you catch more/less fish in any conditions, I just feel you have 3 knots that can break now compared to two. I've never had the line break at the double uni knot before.


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

Drop the braid and spool up with 10 pound mono, swivel, and 8# or 6# leader about 24 to 36" long. You need a little extra stretch that mono provides especially this time of year when those silver bullets take off.


----------



## trousertrout (Sep 21, 2009)

I dont know how sensitve trouts eyes are to something inorganic such as swivel and if is a major deterrent to them or not, thanks for the info. 

Gander mtn sumbitch convinced me to get braid...WTF


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Only reason i like using swivels is because it twists instead of your line. Comes in handy after fighting a nice fish. if your not gonna use a swivel make sure you dont reel against your drag, it causes maddd line twist.

RRR


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I love using a swivel for the simple fact that I usually break and re tie below it, not usually having to retie my leader or build tippet. And unless your trolling on the lake with a snubber, lose the braided line. When that fish runs unless you have a large noodle rod to absorb the drag and jumps the braid offers no flex. Start thinking 6-10# either mono or floro. I would fish mono with a floro leader but still a preference thing.


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

The steel won't see your micro swivel if you have the proper presentation, not to mention the stained water.

If you want to learn go to Erie Outfitters in Sheffield Lake not Gander, you will never buy the wrong tackle and have a much better experience.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I tried braid once..One trip that is, and I quickly came home and ripped it off. When the weather gets cold, that braid gets pretty stiff and caused me headaches.

I use swivels out of convinience during the winter because when your hands are ice cubes, its easier for me to tie in a swivel quicker than a uni-knot when it is sub zero temps.

I haven't noticed any hookup ratio differance between the swivel and no swivel.

10lb mono spooled up on the main line, then a micro swivel, then some 6lb floro about 3' of it, then your presentation whether it be a fly, jig and maggot, or spawn sack.

-KSU


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

+1 for lose the braid. I usually use mono but I'm going to go with Raven float line this year. A lot of people like the stuff. Same as Ironsilk and the new P-line hydrofloat. Keeps your line on top of the water and less drag on your drift. I use a blood knot though and never had any problems. But the swivel is nice when your hands are frozen.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I prefer to use braid as my main line on my noodle rod setup but only till the temperature hits the freezing mark. If you use braid in freezing temps it is much worse than mono.

I think i have 12 pound fireline on now and i attach about 2 or 3 feet of floro to the fire line using back to back uni knots. This is about 8 to 10 pound test. Next i attach one of the micro swivels and to that i use about 2 feet of floro in about 6 pound test as my leader.

I use the drennan type floats and attach that to the heavier floro with the float caps needed. Where i fish in Pa. I never need more than about 3 feet between my float and bait/fly/etc.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I use the same set up as dave, 10lb fireline, double uni's to 6lb floro on a 10 ft noodle rod. KSUFLASH is right though, when the air temps get into the 20's the ice build up on the line is worse than mono. I switch over to mono as my mainline when the temps are in the 20's or colder. 

I dont use the extra piece of floro, curious about that too.


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

I too use the micro swivel; as well as used mono, braid, siglon and flouro. I used to spool my whole spool with Flouro, but felt that is a waist of good line...and plan on using mono once again. I see everyone seems to like the mono....just curious, what brand mono are you guys using and why?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Berkley big games is what I use. Cheap and holds up real good.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Chrominator said:


> I was thinking of using an almost identical setup for my spinning rig. Some of the guys thought the fluoro between the main line and leader is unnecessary. I'm curious about your reasoning for this type of setup.



I had a hard time keeping the float from sliding on the fireline when using the float caps ( due to how thin and slick the super lines are). I also wanted to get another foot or so of a less visible line ahead of my short leader.

I also used this so i didn't loose as many floats. Over the coarse of last year fishing about 15 trips i only broke the heavier floro once, thus saving some floats.

Like most others that are using swivels I can tie a cinch knot faster than other types when its really cold out


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I personally use the floro for 2 reasons. My main line is 10lb, I tie in a swivel, then the floro being a bit more invisible in the water helps. I also use 6lb or less on the floro so that if I snag up, I only break off everything below the swivel. My custom balsa floats aren't something I care to loose on a snag.

-KSU


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

For me, all that is necessary is about 2' of leader. A micro swivel everytime. Again, thats for me. 

Also, braid works great until the weather gets too cold....you CANNOT cast it when it freezes up.

Good Luck.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I blow at steelie fishing in the river but I use mono as well with seaguar flouro leaders with a micro swivel, for main line I use 8 pound origninal Stren, been using it for years and it's good line for casting and very manageable, probably better lines out there but it works well for me so I continue to use it. Might try Siglon this season. I have used Siglon Flouro and it's good stuff. 

I'm open to switching to another mono if I hear some good reviews. Maxima is what I use for trolling but it's aweful for spooling onto a spinning reel but bomb for trolling, tried that never again to stiff.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Kev, some good ones to try are:

Siglon F
Suffix Siege
Raven
Ande Premium
Cortland Endurance

Good Luck...


----------

